# Creating a Cube timer



## CodingCuber (Nov 20, 2019)

So basically, me and some of my mates have decided to create a prototype for a cube timer(a bit like a speedstacks timer) but it is more accessible for home use. Rather than having the time display on the timer, you plug the timer into a computer via usb and time will display on screen. This is so much easier than having to type in times to calculate averages or whatever.

*How we are making it:*
We decided to use a makey makey for the prototype. We connect space to one metal pad on the right side of the timer, and the earth to the left metal pad. This is good as it makes sure you have to start the timer with two hands.

*Software:*
This will work on any cube timer website(csTimer, etc) but I also created a simple scratch program to time(yes i know the scrambles are terrible lol. I average 30 and got 3.1 on it). Here it is: Cube Timer

I’d like to hear any ideas if you have any. I just thought I’d tell you guys about this.


Btw I didn’t count the 3.1 as a PB


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 20, 2019)

nice scrambler lol








My python one-liner scramble generator


274 bytes its a world record, I guess. (until someone do it on perl...) c,a,l,f,g=__import__('random').choice,['FB','UD','RL'],[],lambda y:lambda x:x in y,lambda y:lambda x:x not in y;h=[l.append(c(filter(g(l[-1:]),c(filter(g(filter(f(a),[''.join(l[-2:][::x]) for x in [-1,1]])),a))))) for u in...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Caden :) (Nov 22, 2019)

You can already connect your stackmat to your computer...


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 22, 2019)

CadenG05 said:


> You can already connect your stackmat to your computer...


He said his timer is more accessible


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 22, 2019)

Cool! I made one in Scratch as well years ago, but it was pretty laggy and the scrambles are broken as well.


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 23, 2019)

CadenG05 said:


> You can already connect your stackmat to your computer...


I know, but you have to take a minute to set it up and connect it to the computer. With mine, you plug it in and you’re ready to go.


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 23, 2019)

CodingCuber said:


> (yes i know the scrambles are terrible lol. I average 30 and got 3.1 on it)


I made a scrambling bot where the scrambles aren’t just pure random and glitchy (eg. R R’ U D U2 etc.) but every turn doesn’t interfere layers with the next move. It’s a bit inefficient, but at least it works 

If you want to use it, here’s my program: https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/347600252/


----------

